# Help..drilled holes in storm door wrong...



## rvegab00 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hopefully someone will read this and be able to offer some advice

Thanks to the goofs at Chamberdoor, and my lackluster ability to do basic home improvement tasks I some how managed to fark up the handle holes on my storm door. I now have 3 extra holes towards the outside edge of the door that are not covered by the handle, and the great part is they just miss being covered... thats my luck folks.

Anyways the "awesome" (NOT) folks over at Chamberdoor said I'd need to buy a new outside edge piece for the cost of $75...no thanks..

isn't there any easier cheaper way to fix my error??? I thought maybe brass reinforcer, or handle with larger base...any ideas you guys might have... I realize at this point a fix would be a sto gap solution...

*sigh* I HATE not being handy...it creates so much stress. 


Ideas folks? 

Thanks so much in advance... I got so frustrated at this thing yesterday I may have had a mini heart attack :furious:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Ooooh, that's bad. You mentioned using a "brass reinforcer", IF that is the type that wraps around the door frame and will not interfere with the latching/locking mechanism, this may be your best bet. OR, if it just covers the outside area and the holes this will work also. IF you use this, maybe placing a brass "kick plate" at the bottom of the door will make it look as if it belongs there. Both of these total should not be the $75 quoted for the door edge piece. Good Luck, David


----------



## rvegab00 (Sep 29, 2009)

David,
thanks for your input...although your "ooohhh thats bad" doesn't give me a lot of confidence 

I don't know for sure if a reinforcer will work but thought it would be worth a look...but yes my door has a kick plate near the bottom already so it would look like it belongs there (the reinforcer)

would still love to hear others thoughts


----------

